# pet picture thread



## wesessiah

we have a dog, 2 indoor cats, and 2 outdoor cats... pygmy goats too, but they stay at the in-law's. i'll have to update later with pictures of the cats, and goats. everybody post up, no matter what kind of pets you have.
looking around wondering where the snow went...














conducting an investigation back in the woods as i was locating downed trees






this is how he sleeps... with his legs straight up in the air. he doesn't actually sleep on the couch, that was more of a catnap.


----------



## hobbyheater

Toy Rat Terriers -  left to right  Rascal, Cricket's feet and Shadow.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Simon- just hangin'






Shamus, AKA Moosh, Bubba, Boobah, Little Brown, LB, Shamie, etc.






Chloe- the lappiest lap dog ever sat on a lap. If there's no lap, she will sit on the lap of Mr. Moose or Mr. Frog







Everyone together. "Wuzzah..?"


----------



## lukem

Jake enjoying a deersicle.


----------



## BrotherBart

Michelle the Woodpile Panther.


----------



## DevilsBrew

Hunting Wabbit


----------



## WES999

Guardian of the "estate".



Going cruising


----------



## webbie

You asked for it.....easter time!


----------



## ScotO

My ol' girl Mindy (Jack Rat terrier) is in the golden years of her life....she'll be 15 this September......

She used to be a ball of fire up til about a year ago, she's really slowed down.  Getting hard of hearing, and also can't see so good anymore.  But she's still kicking. 

pics of her during the one big snowstorm in '09





We still get a kick out of her at Christmastime as she opens her own presents....and seems to have as much fun with the wrapping paper as she does the toys!!




Here she is waiting for her turn in front of the Napoleon 1900p after I was loading it one evening.  As soon as you get out of the way, she bellies up to the front of the stove and cooks herself.....


----------



## save$

BrotherBart said:


> Michelle the Woodpile Panther.
> 
> View attachment 103647


We had a cat just like yours.  He was with us until one night when he failed to come home.  Age 17.  A very independent cat that kept "all" uninvited critters away.   The cat we have now is little better than a house plant.


----------



## BrotherBart

save$ said:


> We had a cat just like yours. He was with us until one night when he failed to come home. Age 17. A very independent cat that kept "all" uninvited critters away. The cat we have now is little better than a house plant.


 

Yeah she goes out first thing every morning and goes on patrol around the whole yard. I drag her in at sundown. She thinks she is ten feet tall and bullet proof. And gets real surprised when the bad guys don't back off from her little self.


----------



## StihlHead

My wood haul gets a cat scan...


----------



## wesessiah

btw, magnus's ears are cropped (although the vet didn't do it according to the breed standard book i gave him) and dew claws are removed. people online to give a hard time for it, but, he is a hunting dog (hogs) and they serve a functional purpose since he rushes recklessly into brush and though the woods. ear tears on their big floppy ears and dew claw tears happen, so having them surgically taken care of as a puppy is more humane than the inevitable injury, followed by surgery later on. just wanted to give the disclaimer, since the comments about it are always inevitable.

on to the cats... here are the two outdoor cats, who have been hanging out inside at night lately. coco is on the right, and the mother of clovis. she is an excellent mouser, and has been spayed since having clovis. clovis on the other hand is in tact, and tries to spread his seed to anything alive... forcefully. she's a little over 2 years old, and he's about 9 months old.


----------



## hobbyheater

Scotty Overkill said:


> My ol' girl Mindy (Jack Rat terrier) is in the golden years of her life....she'll be 15 this September......



We have chosen the rat terrier breed this time for their longevity and fifteen years for your  Mindy and going strong makes it look like a good choice.




This picture was taken in 1988. This is a rescue German Shepherd (Sheba) and her first day with us. She decided to make this her home really quick. Pictured with our daughters.




Our girls liked swimming so Sheba did not hesitate to follow them in full tilt!


----------



## tfdchief

Some pics I have submitted before.  My Oggie is getting old and loves the heat from the wood stove or the patio stove, and then my all time favorite of my grand son Trent and his Dog Lady vying for the best spot in front of the wood stove.


----------



## nsfd95

View attachment 103718


----------



## ScotO

tfdchief said:


> Some pics I have submitted before.  My Oggie is getting old and loves the heat from the wood stove or the patio stove, and then my all time favorite of my grand son Trent and his Dog Lady vying for the best spot in front of the wood stove.
> View attachment 103712
> View attachment 103713
> View attachment 103714


I was wondering what you've been up to, Chief!  That last picture is priceless!!


----------



## Jags

My old dog, Brandy who passed earlier in the year.  She was a fantastic dog.


----------



## tfdchief

Scotty Overkill said:


> I was wondering what you've been up to, Chief! That last picture is priceless!!


Been having a rough go of it Scotty.  My mind has been other places.  I have been on here a few times since winter but not posted.....just haven't felt like being social.  But thanks for wandering about me.


----------



## fossil

tfdchief said:


> ...just haven't felt like being social.


 
It happens.  I certainly understand.  Just don't forget we're here.  Rick


----------



## tfdchief

fossil said:


> It happens. I certainly understand. Just don't forget we're here. Rick


Thanks Rick, I won't forget.


----------



## ScotO

tfdchief said:


> Been having a rough go of it Scotty. My mind has been other places. I have been on here a few times since winter but not posted.....just haven't felt like being social. But thanks for wandering about me.


Hang in there buddy.  I hope all is well.  I'm suffering from burnout with this house remodel but I'm too close to the finish to stop now.....

We'll be here when you get back to coming around......


----------



## DevilsBrew

hobbyheater said:


> We have chosen the rat terrier breed this time for their longevity and fifteen years for your Mindy and going strong makes it look like a good choice.
> 
> View attachment 103708
> 
> 
> This picture was taken in 1988. This is a rescue German Shepherd (Sheba) and her first day with us. She decided to make this her home really quick. Pictured with our daughters.
> 
> View attachment 103709
> 
> 
> Our girls liked swimming so Sheba did not hesitate to follow them in full tilt!


 
That water is gorgeous.  Where is that?


----------



## hobbyheater

DevilsBrew said:


> That water is gorgeous. Where is that?


 
It is a small lake south east of Woss, BC called Frost Lake.  It was a well kept family secret. It is not much over 30-40 feet deep and warms up nicely in the summer for pleasant swimming.  When you are at the lake, it appears to be clear with no green tint. The far side of the lake is mountain side with thick healthy second growth evergreens.  I think the camera picks up the green reflection on the water.  If you go to Google Earth and type in " Woss, BC ", just follow the river from the town to the south east about 5-6 miles and the lake is named. The log stiff leg that extends out into the lake to get you out past the mud shoreline for swimming is visible.


----------



## wesessiah

nsfd95 said:


> View attachment 103718


picture's not working... we need another attempt so we can see your pet


----------



## DevilsBrew

hobbyheater said:


> It is a small lake south east of Woss, BC called Frost Lake. It was a well kept family secret. It is not much over 30-40 feet deep and warms up nicely in the summer for pleasant swimming. When you are at the lake, it appears to be clear with no green tint. The far side of the lake is mountain side with thick healthy second growth evergreens. I think the camera picks up the green reflection on the water. If you go to Google Earth and type in " Woss, BC ", just follow the river from the town to the south east about 5-6 miles and the lake is named. The log stiff leg that extends out into the lake to get you out past the mud shoreline for swimming is visible.


 
I love the green tint. I happen to adore blue green water. It is my favorite color. I haven't seen that shade since my trip to the Caribbean in 2006. Thanks for the info. (Sorry to ruin the secret of the location of the lake.)


----------



## jeff_t

Pretty typical scene at my house




Sometimes they spread out a bit


----------



## firefighterjake

tfdchief said:


> Been having a rough go of it Scotty. My mind has been other places. I have been on here a few times since winter but not posted.....just haven't felt like being social. But thanks for wandering about me.


 
Hang in there Steve . . .


----------



## Badfish740

Hank (and the woodshed! )






I DIDN'T DO IT


----------



## nsfd95

wesessiah said:


> picture's not working... we need another attempt so we can see your pet


Something screwy is going on. Need my son to help me


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

This pic is a few years old, but this is "El Tigre" having breakfast with her favorite boy. She's 42.     




	

		
			
		

		
	
This


----------



## tfdchief

firefighterjake said:


> Hang in there Steve . . .


Thanks Jake.


----------



## USMC80

Gunny and Mac, cant use flash or Gunny goes freakin nuts.  Gunny is 9 and born completely deaf.  Mac is 4 and a rescue






Gunny waking up this morning


----------



## charly

Damp and rainy here today,,June... got the stove going and everyone is enjoying the heat!Our JR Benny sleeping on our cat TC, then Lily our 14 year old JR is doing some couch back sleeping with TC..


----------



## hobbyheater

charly said:


> Damp and rainy here today,,June... got the stove going and everyone is enjoying the heat!Our JR Benny sleeping on our cat TC, then Lily our 14 year old JR is doing some couch back sleeping with TC..


 
J R   = big personality!


----------



## charly

Another damp rainy day here in the NE. *Benny my JR and TC my cat keeping warm...*


----------



## rideau

StihlHead said:


> My wood haul gets a cat scan...
> 
> View attachment 103701


 

Love this cat!  How big and what kind?


----------



## gzecc

Our two dogs. Larger is a 9 yr old Ridgeback Lab mix, smaller is about 6 month old retriever mix.


----------



## gzecc

Solo of Jack. Such a handsome boy!


----------



## StihlHead

rideau said:


> Love this cat! How big and what kind?


 
When I took him to the vet 2 months ago he weighed in at 25 pounds. He is an American Shorthair red tabby and 1/4 Siamese cross. He is very large for the breed. Am. Shorthairs come in a huge array of colors and are a working breed of cat. They were originally brought over on ships from Europe to hunt the rodents on board, which they are still quite effective at. He is from a sheep farm in southern Oregon. His father was a shorthair red tabby like him, the same size and temperament. He hunts everything around here, voles, moles, snakes, lizards, mice, and small rabbits. He eats most of them and supplements the cat food bill as well as control the rodent population. I have trained him not to hunt birds and bats. He is very mellow and rather sociable. He was about 20 pounds and fighting weight in the photo here, when he was 2 years old. He is 6 now and has gotten a pouch belly like older male Siamese cats get, but he still moves fast. He is a climber, and climbs trees and can climb a ladder in a split second. I have to watch where I leave ladders set up around here.

View attachment 103701


----------



## charly

StihlHead said:


> When I took him to the vet 2 months ago he weighed in at 25 pounds. He is an American Shorthair red tabby and 1/4 Siamese cross. He is very large for the breed. Am. Shorthairs come in a huge array of colors and are a working breed of cat. They were originally brought over on ships from Europe to hunt the rodents on board, which they are still quite effective at. He is from a sheep farm in southern Oregon. His father was a shorthair red tabby like him, the same size and temperament. He hunts everything around here, voles, moles, snakes, lizards, mice, and small rabbits. He eats most of them and supplements the cat food bill as well as control the rodent population. I have trained him not to hunt birds and bats. He is very mellow and rather sociable. He was about 20 pounds and fighting weight in the photo here, when he was 2 years old. He is 6 now and has gotten a pouch belly like older male Siamese cats get, but he still moves fast. He is a climber, and climbs trees and can climb a ladder in a split second. I have to watch where I leave ladders set up around here.
> 
> View attachment 103701


Here's my boy at 20 lbs . He was raised with my dogs... We got him from neighbors , barn kitten.. Thinks he's a dog....He also brings us in live critters unharmed through our doggie door, rabbits, flying squirrels, etc.. Eats his share of mice as well.. He also likes to climb trees..


----------



## StihlHead

I also raised livestock guardian dogs with my ex, Great Pyr/Maremma/Anatolian crosses. They were 80-120 pound dogs. Working dogs. People through we were raising wolves, which I did not go out of my way to deny. We never had a break in when I was living there. We usually had anywhere from 8 to 20 dogs at any given time. They ate a lot of dog food . I will ad some photos here when I find them on my other computer HD.


----------



## firefighterjake

charly said:


> Another damp rainy day here in the NE. *Benny my JR and TC my cat keeping warm...*
> 
> View attachment 104181


 
Love this pic!


----------



## WES999

Here are a couple pics of Bentley, the JRT puppy, he came over to visit the other day.
We had fun playing fetch the bug in the kitchen.


----------



## charly

WES999 said:


> Here are a couple pics of Bentley, the JRT puppy, he came over to visit the other day.
> We had fun playing fetch the bug in the kitchen.
> View attachment 104406
> 
> View attachment 104405


Looks like my Benny JRT.. They are great dogs.. All what you put into them.. My dog will roll right over on his back and let me check for ticks, or even look his head over and hold completely still,,,, it's all about trust and a bond.


----------



## Dix

Hytyme's Murphy's Romance AKA Da Murphles.... smooth haired fox terrier.

A lot of dog in a little package !




Such a cute little *bastid *


----------



## charly

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Hytyme's Murphy's Romance AKA Da Murphles.... smooth haired fox terrier.
> 
> A lot of dog in a little package !
> 
> View attachment 104413
> 
> 
> Such a cute little *bastid *


Aren't these just the best dogs once you have a bond established? It's like they are just as dedicated to you as the first day you got them..loads of fun with super personality's if you are cut out to have these dogs.. We're almost thinking of getting a female from the same breeder when she breeds again for Benny... She's breeds once a year.. Our other JR is 14 and going blind and my Shepard mix is 16.  So I think Benny would love a new active play pall besides our cat.. He does play with our other dogs as well..


----------



## Dix

charly said:


> Aren't these just the best dogs once you have a bond established? It's like they are just as dedicated to you as the first day you got them..loads of fun with super personality's if you are cut out to have these dogs.. We're almost thinking of getting a female from the same breeder when she breeds again for Benny... She's breeds once a year.. Our other JR is 14 and going blind and my Shepard mix is 16. So I think Benny would love a new active play pall besides our cat.. He does play with our other dogs as well..


 
I've had many, many dogs in my life, mostly big dogs...shephard's, collies, labs. Mostly rescues/free,  or mutts. This is my first "small" dog., and the first pure bred in over 35 years. Bred for the show ring, his coat markings are "defective', hence the need for a solid home. It is, shall we say, a freaking experience.

One of these days, those wild turkeys under the den window are going to listen to him, he swears it on a bible


----------



## mustash29

Nikko, 22 lb shetland sheepdog, he does a great job of keeping the squirrels and birds off the lawn.

We were getting the boat ready for a day on the water, he was spying on us, LOL.









His first trip to Rausch Creek, PA in the Jeep to meet some forum friends from ZR2USA and do some wheeling.





We were filming a friend climb a nasty technical rock hill and the little booger found himself a coal dust mud puddle to play in.  Once back at the campground he had to get a sponge bath with bottled water.  The funniest part was going down to the store to buy a brush to help clean him up.





Totally passed out after a weekend of camping & wheeling.


----------



## Jags

Okay - what the heck is a coal dust mud puddle?


----------



## ironpony

Otis Eugene and Hailey Marie


----------



## charly

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> I've had many, many dogs in my life, mostly big dogs...shephard's, collies, labs. Mostly rescues/free, or mutts. This is my first "small" dog., and the first pure bred in over 35 years. Bred for the show ring, his coat markings are "defective', hence the need for a solid home. It is, shall we say, a freaking experience.
> 
> One of these days, those wild turkeys under the den window are going to listen to him, he swears it on a bible


Yes we use to have Rotti's years ago,,, now I think I will stay with the JR's . So much personality.. when they say something is in there,,, they are 100% right...what noses!


----------



## charly

ironpony said:


> View attachment 104436
> 
> 
> Otis Eugene and Hailey Marie


Two beautiful dogs there!


----------



## mustash29

Jags said:


> Okay - what the heck is a coal dust mud puddle?​


 
Rausch Creek is a private (pay to play) off road park in central PA just north of Harrisburg.  It is built on an old coal strip mine.  There is lots of residual coal in the area.  I thought clay mud was nasty, but this muck takes the cake, especially when it gets matted into a long haired dog.

I live in CT now but grew up in south central PA, about an hour south of Rausch.  We were down there playing with some friends and their big rigs.

Link to slideshow of pics:

2009 trip:  http://s23.photobucket.com/user/Mustash29/slideshow/Rausch Creek Sept 09

2011 trip:  http://s23.photobucket.com/user/Mustash29/slideshow/Rausch Creek 2011


----------



## Jags

Interesting slide show. You guys have to be 1/2 nutz.  Thanks for the explanation.

Now back to critters...


----------



## billb3




----------



## charly

billb3 said:


> View attachment 104705


Is that a Bull Mastiff? I know there's a variety... Those are beautiful dogs... Looks like loads of personality there ​


----------



## Augie

Taos is a 4yr old Heeler/Aus Shepard Mix, at 29lbs small for both breeds but a runner for sure


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Augie said:


> Taos is a 4yr old Heeler/Aus Shepard Mix, at 29lbs small for both breeds but a runner for sure


 
I know the type- you can feel that dog's energy coming right through the computer screen!


----------



## Jags

Augie said:


> Taos is a 4yr old Heeler/Aus Shepard Mix​


 
You sure he is not part Tasmanian Devil?


----------



## Augie

The Pic of us running was in the middle of one of my Training Runs(30miles that day) getting ready for the 50mile Ultra at Dances With Dirt. It has become a yearly ritual, either the 50k or 50 Mi race depending on how I feel that year, She usually will do the last 15-20 with me.


----------



## charly

Bet Taos loves the Frisbee.


----------



## Augie

charly said:


> Bet Taos loves the Frisbee.


 
Amazingly she prefers sticks over almost any toy.


----------



## billb3

charly said:


> Is that a Bull Mastiff? I know there's a variety... Those are beautiful dogs... Looks like loads of personality there ​


English Mastiff. About 165 pounds. Lots of muscle. Big baby.
She used to run at amazingly fast speeds when she was younger. Sounded and looked just like a race horse. Not so good at stopping though and would crash into and knock people over.
They don't have long lives and this may be her last Summer.


----------



## charly

billb3 said:


> English Mastiff. About 165 pounds. Lots of muscle. Big baby.
> She used to run at amazingly fast speeds when she was younger. Sounded and looked just like a race horse. Not so good at stopping though and would crash into and knock people over.
> They don't have long lives and this may be her last Summer.


That's sad about her longevity. We had two Rotti's.. they lived to only be around 8-9 years old.. It goes fast...


----------



## StihlHead




----------



## firefighterjake

StihlHead said:


> View attachment 104873


 
I love it . . . mainly because there is so much truth here.

Our most recent cat adoption was Dwight "Ike" Eisenhower . . . came home one day to find my wife with Ike . . . turned out she was at the shelter and found that Ike was the only cat left from this litter (including his Mom) who was not adopted since he had a recurring eye infection that weeped and left him blind in one eye. According to the folks at the shelter, Ike was very playful and loving, but everyone who came didn't like the way he looked and wouldn't play with him.

Me . . . I like Ike. Great cat. Very playful and loving . . . and appreciative.


----------



## charly

firefighterjake said:


> I love it . . . mainly because there is so much truth here.
> 
> Our most recent cat adoption was Dwight "Ike" Eisenhower . . . came home one day to find my wife with Ike . . . turned out she was at the shelter and found that Ike was the only cat left from this litter (including his Mom) who was not adopted since he had a recurring eye infection that weeped and left him blind in one eye. According to the folks at the shelter, Ike was very playful and loving, but everyone who came didn't like the way he looked and wouldn't play with him.
> 
> Me . . . I like Ike. Great cat. Very playful and loving . . . and appreciative.


All good karma when your doing things like that..


----------



## osagebow

Sooky the camo pit mix







Hard to spot!


----------



## StihlHead

Where's Waldo?


----------



## USMC80

awesome dog Osage!  Took me about a minute to spot him in that pic.  I def see the pit in him but what's he mixed with?


----------



## osagebow

USMC80 said:


> awesome dog Osage! Took me about a minute to spot him in that pic. I def see the pit in him but what's he mixed with?


Thanks! -Think she's mixed with greyhound. Runs very fast after the squirrels but can't turn at all with a pit chest. Loves going up logs after them. (hint)


----------



## osagebow

StihlHead said:


> Where's Waldo?


 
 waldo climbs!


----------



## WellSeasoned

I couldnt find him until the hint. Thats crazy!


----------



## StihlHead

osagebow said:


> Loves going up logs after them. (hint)


 
I found her before, but you should put in glowing eyes on her like in the movie Predator. She is that well camouflaged.

_Shhhhhh! I see her up there...._


----------



## charly

osagebow said:


> Thanks! -Think she's mixed with greyhound. Runs very fast after the squirrels but can't turn at all with a pit chest. Loves going up logs after them. (hint)


I see her now


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

My aussiexcollie greeting my new red heeler pup at the right end


----------



## Adios Pantalones

I love how adult dogs interact with puppies


----------



## Bocefus78

I just adopted Bentley last month. He's 99lbs and 1.5yrs old. He loves the wood gathering and will even haul splits for me!


----------



## osagebow

Nice dogs there Krabappel! I guess you and collie  get to train that puppy up all summer. Have fun.

Love me some big 'ol labs. Looks like you hit a home run at the pound, Bocefus!


----------



## loon

Here they were the other day waiting for Mrs loon to finish up the new garden
so they could do some rolling in it


----------



## DevilsBrew

DevilsBrew said:


> Hunting Wabbit


 

I found out tonight that my girl has any where from a couple weeks to several months left (kidney failure).  It's a bummer.


----------



## goldfishcastle

My muttly.  He thinks the wood pile is his personal stick collection.  Although he really prefers the cottonwood we had a few years ago.


----------



## Freeheat

The squirrels are messing with the cat


----------



## Mr A

osagebow said:


> Sooky the camo pit mix
> 
> 
> View attachment 104938
> 
> 
> Hard to spot!
> 
> View attachment 104940


                                   I think I see him!


----------



## osagebow

Mr A said:


> I think I see him!
> 
> 
> View attachment 105725


 


close....go up about 2 circle widths and a tad to the right...she chased a squirrel up a fallen tree!


----------



## charly

DevilsBrew said:


> I found out tonight that my girl has any where from a couple weeks to several months left (kidney failure). It's a bummer.


Wow, sorry to hear that! Maybe look into some homeopathic medicine to aid her kidney's. You never know...How old is she?


----------



## DevilsBrew

charly said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that! Maybe look into some homeopathic medicine to aid her kidney's. You never know...How old is she?


 
Thanks.  There is really nothing more to do now besides give her medicine and ivs to help her kidneys function.  I have to be careful as to what I can feed her because her organs are so sensitive now.  She is around 13 - she was a stray.


----------



## charly

DevilsBrew said:


> Thanks. There is really nothing more to do now besides give her medicine and ivs to help her kidneys function. I have to be careful as to what I can feed her because her organs are so sensitive now. She is around 13 - she was a stray.


I feel your pain,, as we have a 15 year old Shepard mix..and a 14 year old Jack Russell..  they do become one of the family and it's hard to sse them get on in years, knowing they will be leaving us at one point...Wish there was more I could suggest to help you sustain you best friends life....


----------



## DevilsBrew

I wish I could get her to look at the phone/camera but she refuses.  For some reason, she hates getting her picture taken!  So it will be the back of her head for now.  The silly girl (meant in a sweet way).


----------



## charly

DevilsBrew said:


> I wish I could get her to look at the phone/camera but she refuses. For some reason, she hates getting her picture taken! So it will be the back of her head for now. The silly girl (meant in a sweet way).


My oldest dog is the same way...Do they feel looking into the camera will divulge their sickness or old age vulnerabilities and make them the known weak link in the pack?  I have to call my dogs name and get a picture of her as she turns to look.. That is weird.


----------



## Hearth Mistress

DevilsBrew said:


> Thanks.  There is really nothing more to do now besides give her medicine and ivs to help her kidneys function.  I have to be careful as to what I can feed her because her organs are so sensitive now.  She is around 13 - she was a stray.


We had a 15 yo JRT that had kidney failure.  Egg whites and salmon were her diet for a few months but she deteriorated so quickly we couldn't watch her suffer anymore and we had to put her down.  Her quality of life was zero, after having 15 years of a great life, it was still an awful decision to make.  I still cry thinking about her so weak, not even able to stand up, guilty that she suffered.

Big hugs to you and your dog, many of us have been where you are now so know you have friends in perfect strangers


----------



## Mr A

osagebow said:


> close....go up about 2 circle widths and a tad to the right...she chased a squirrel up a fallen tree!


 
 There he is! He could just sit up in the tree and wait for the squirrel to crawl right into his mouth


----------



## Lake Girl

DevilsBrew said:


> Thanks. There is really nothing more to do now besides give her medicine and ivs to help her kidneys function. I have to be careful as to what I can feed her because her organs are so sensitive now. She is around 13 - she was a stray.


 
Sorry to hear about your girl's poor health.  The stray ones seem to make the best pets.  Adopted a couple of pups but most of our pets never made it to the pound when we took them in.


----------



## save$

Bocefus78 said:


> I just adopted Bentley last month. He's 99lbs and 1.5yrs old. He loves the wood gathering and will even haul splits for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105153
> View attachment 105154


How did you ever find such a nice dog?   And why would anyone part with him?   Bet he is love'n his new home.


----------



## Dix

Forgot the girls 




Dixie (the real one).




Matisse AKA The Divine Ms. M.


----------



## loon

Trying on the lighter side Brew  Boomer here was giving me the big eye 

loon


----------



## Mr A

My rottweiler is going on 12 years. I have had her 10 years now, adopted from the city animal shelter with a guestimate of 1 yr old at the time. She used to be fast enough to  chase a frisbee, and catch it. I didn't teach her. Dog found a frisbee in the yard one day, brought it to me. I threw it, she chased it, jumped up and caught it.  She hasn't been interested in frisbee for a while, young at heart, but too slow now to get it. She likes to wade into the river for a swim, and dig up rocks from the bottom. She looks good for her age, these pics were taken this year. She hasn't seemed to slow down a whole lot yet, I know it just comes on quick.


----------



## charly

Mr A said:


> My rottweiler is going on 12 years. I have had her 10 years now, adopted from the city animal shelter with a guestimate of 1 yr old at the time. She used to be fast enough to chase a frisbee, and catch it. I didn't teach her. Dog found a frisbee in the yard one day, brought it to me. I threw it, she chased it, jumped up and caught it. She hasn't been interested in frisbee for a while, young at heart, but too slow now to get it. She likes to wade into the river for a swim, and dig up rocks from the bottom. She looks good for her age, these pics were taken this year. She hasn't seemed to slow down a whole lot yet, I know it just comes on quick.


They're great dogs, we had two years ago... male and female.. They both only lived to be about 8-9 years old.. what a heart break losing them.. They have their own breed of personality... My big male Rudy loved kids...he was a big lover


----------



## mustash29

The little guy turned 12 this spring.  He's had some issues these last few years and was recently seen by his regular vet for a possible liver infection, antibiotics, follow up check up went well last week, etc.

This past Tuesday he stopped eating and threw up a few times.  Kind of normal for his conditions and the meds he was still on.

Thursday he went to the ER because he still would not eat and was getting lethargic, wouldn't jump off the bed anymore, etc.

We got him back Sat evening.....minus one gall bladder that was about to burst.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's on bed rest / light duty for at least 2 weeks and is still doped up on pain meds, etc but seems to be doing well.  He has difficulty barking since he had a tube down his throat.  10 staples in his tummy.


----------



## osagebow

Cool dog mustache! Aussie shepherd? Glad he pulled through.


----------



## Jack Fate

DevilsBrew said:


> Thanks. There is really nothing more to do now besides give her medicine and ivs to help her kidneys function. I have to be careful as to what I can feed her because her organs are so sensitive now. She is around 13 - she was a stray.[/quote
> 
> 
> The dog is a gentleman; I hope to go to his heaven, not man's
> 
> .Heaven goes by favor; if it went by merit, you would stay out and your dog would go in.
> 
> so sorry


----------



## mustash29

osagebow said:


> Cool dog mustache! Aussie shepherd? Glad he pulled through.


 
Shetland Sheep Dog, a cousin to the Aussie's.

A lady that works at our normal vet office raises & shows Aussies, she also does Nikko's grooming and boarding when we have to go away.  He's normally about 6" hair but just got his summer buzz cut a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bocefus78

save$ said:


> How did you ever find such a nice dog? And why would anyone part with him? Bet he is love'n his new home.


 
The previous owner worked with a buddy of mine and got screwed into working out of town for the rest of the year. His wife said either she goes or the dog does since he wasnt home to take care of Bentley and she was basically raising their 1 year old son alone. One picture is all it took for me and I was in the truck going to get him. They didnt want to get rid of him, just kinda had to. I feel VERY lucky. They gave me his crate, vet records, collars, and all. He is now in training and doing much better daily. (Not that he was bad to begin with)


----------



## save$

Bocefus78 said:


> The previous owner worked with a buddy of mine and got screwed into working out of town for the rest of the year. His wife said either she goes or the dog does since he wasnt home to take care of Bentley and she was basically raising their 1 year old son alone. One picture is all it took for me and I was in the truck going to get him. They didnt want to get rid of him, just kinda had to. I feel VERY lucky. They gave me his crate, vet records, collars, and all. He is now in training and doing much better daily. (Not that he was bad to begin with)


You got very lucky with that one.  So did your new friend.
I once got called away for 6 months (army). Left my wife home with our 4 kids.  Two teenagers and two little ones, and one dog.  When I came home my wife greeted me with another dog.  She said the first dog was very lonely with me being away so she got her a sister!   That was a pound dog that lived to be 17. (Oh yes, my wife was working a 40 hr week then)


----------



## Lake Girl

save$ said:


> You got very lucky with that one. So did your new friend.
> I once got called away for 6 months (army). Left my wife home with our 4 kids. Two teenagers and two little ones, and one dog. When I came home my wife greeted me with another dog. She said the first dog was very lonely with me being away so she got her a sister! That was a pound dog that lived to be 17. (Oh yes, my wife was working a 40 hr week then)


 
We've usually had two dogs as they are good company for each other. The dog we have now I got on a referral from the vet. First german shepherd and first female. The only thing she knew was off the couch The folks I got her from figured she would be better being an outside dog only - she gets pretty excited around people and other dogs but she's only 1.5 years old. Trying to teach her manners has been interesting but she's improving. Tried a training collar but it was defective - we tested it on ourselves and found it was inconsistent with corrections.


----------



## osagebow

Beauty of a shepherd LG - keep at it, she'll come around!


----------



## rideau

loon said:


> Here they were the other day waiting for Mrs loon to finish up the new garden
> so they could do some rolling in it


Nice!  Those look like huge Portulaca in the foreground????  Will you be putting a path down the middle?


----------



## loon

rideau said:


> Nice! Those look like huge Portulaca in the foreground???? Will you be putting a path down the middle?


 

Not a clue what they are rideau? 

The flower garden is the Mrs's and not sure what she has planned






The garden across the road is doing well


----------



## rideau

Looks great.  Don't know how you manage to grow that corn without fencing.  Our coons would be all over it three  - exactly three - days before we were ready to pick.


----------



## osagebow

rideau said:


> Looks great. Don't know how you manage to grow that corn without fencing. Our coons would be all over it three - exactly three - days before we were ready to pick.


 

I won't even do corn. It seems to draw raccoons and bear in so much they destroy everything else.


----------



## Flatbedford

Here is Jesse James. Black Lab. Just over 9 1/2. Diagnosed with cancer in February. Given 6 months to a year. Mrs. Flatbedford decided that that was unacceptable and took him for 6 radiation treatments. He also only eats good homemade food and takes all sorts of supplements. He runs, jumps, and plays like puppy now, but his nearly 10 year old hips and back legs seem to hurt him a bit now. The treatments were a small fortune, and vet bills have precluded a few other things recently, but he is part of the family.





The first twp pictures were taken at Dog Mountain in Saint Johnsbury, VT. http://www.dogmt.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=23&Itemid=4 . The third is in the back seat of the F250 on the way up.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Flatbedford said:


> Here is Jesse James. Black Lab. Just over 9 1/2. Diagnosed with cancer in February. Given 6 months to a year. Mrs. Flatbedford decided that that was unacceptable and took him for 6 radiation treatments. He also only eats good homemade food and takes all sorts of supplements. He runs, jumps, and plays like puppy now, but his nearly 10 year old hips and back legs seem to hurt him a bit now. The treatments were a small fortune, and vet bills have precluded a few other things recently, but he is part of the family.
> View attachment 106340
> View attachment 106341
> View attachment 106342
> 
> 
> The first twp pictures were taken at Dog Mountain in Saint Johnsbury, VT. http://www.dogmt.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=23&Itemid=4 . The third is in the back seat of the F250 on the way up.


Good for you. Some scoff at a vet bill like that, but you show me a person that jumps up and down in sheer joy when you come in the house, and I'll show you someone that loves you as much as a dog does.


----------



## loon

I took down my game camera as all i was getting was coon pics and it wasnt that far away from the garden 

I'll set one up at the garden when things start to bloom


----------



## Hearth Mistress

Adios Pantalones said:


> Good for you. Some scoff at a vet bill like that, but you show me a person that jumps up and down in sheer joy when you come in the house, and I'll show you someone that loves you as much as a dog does.


5 minutes or 5 hours, the reaction, unconditional love, is the same.  Both of my guys are insured through PetPlan, they have better insurance than most people I know


----------



## osagebow

Flatbedford said:


> Here is Jesse James. Black Lab. Just over 9 1/2. Diagnosed with cancer in February. Given 6 months to a year. Mrs. Flatbedford decided that that was unacceptable and took him for 6 radiation treatments. He also only eats good homemade food and takes all sorts of supplements. He runs, jumps, and plays like puppy now, but his nearly 10 year old hips and back legs seem to hurt him a bit now. The treatments were a small fortune, and vet bills have precluded a few other things recently, but he is part of the family.
> View attachment 106340
> View attachment 106341
> View attachment 106342
> 
> 
> The first twp pictures were taken at Dog Mountain in Saint Johnsbury, VT. http://www.dogmt.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=23&Itemid=4 . The third is in the back seat of the F250 on the way up.


 


Keep going strong there, Jesse James! Dog mountain looks like my kinda place.


----------



## hobbyheater

Lake Girl said:


> We've usually had two dogs as they are good company for each other. The dog we have now I got on a referral from the vet. First german shepherd and first female. The only thing she knew was off the couch The folks I got her from figured she would be better being an outside dog only - she gets pretty excited around people and other dogs but she's only 1.5 years old. Trying to teach her manners has been interesting but she's improving. Tried a training collar but it was defective - we tested it on ourselves and found it was inconsistent with corrections.


 
 A German  Shepherd is a very trainable and sociable dog; they only want to please you! She is young and being excitable is more than likely a result that she is starved for companionship with both dogs and people.  When she does something that you do not like, a firm "NO" is all that is required, then within the the next minute reassure her that you still love her and that she is a good  girl. This process may have to be repeated but it works.  If she jumps up, a gentle knee in the chest with a firm "NO " works followed within the minute the assurance that you still love her. The Shepherd is a working breed with a large amount of energy.  If you teach her to play fetch with a ball, that is a good way to burn off some of that energy and also she will see that this pleases you and pleasing you is something that she very much wants to do. If she is prone to wander, a fence is the only thing that will keep her home.  Tying a Shepherd up will very often result in a mean dog.
She is a great looking girl and will give you years of joy and loyalty.


----------



## DevilsBrew

Flatbedford said:


> Here is Jesse James. Black Lab. Just over 9 1/2. Diagnosed with cancer in February. Given 6 months to a year. Mrs. Flatbedford decided that that was unacceptable and took him for 6 radiation treatments. He also only eats good homemade food and takes all sorts of supplements. He runs, jumps, and plays like puppy now, but his nearly 10 year old hips and back legs seem to hurt him a bit now. The treatments were a small fortune, and vet bills have precluded a few other things recently, but he is part of the family.
> View attachment 106340
> View attachment 106341
> View attachment 106342
> 
> 
> The first twp pictures were taken at Dog Mountain in Saint Johnsbury, VT. http://www.dogmt.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=23&Itemid=4 . The third is in the back seat of the F250 on the way up.


 

Sorry about that.  I feel for you since I am going through something similar.  Best wishes.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco

hobbyheater said:


> View attachment 103610
> 
> 
> Toy Rat Terriers - left to right Rascal, Cricket's feet and Shadow.
> 
> View attachment 103611
> 
> 
> View attachment 103612


 


Is that a DOGO ?


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco

Here is my daughters "guardian"...
115 pound American Bulldog 18 mos old and ADORES my girls


----------



## Lake Girl

hobbyheater said:


> The Shepherd is a working breed with a large amount of energy. If you teach her to play fetch with a ball, that is a good way to burn off some of that energy... Tying a Shepherd up will very often result in a mean dog.
> She is a great looking girl and will give you years of joy and loyalty.


 
She has been improving ... would have been so much easier if we had gotten her as a younger pup She's on the larger end of the breed 27", she's not a pure bred (some lab), and definitely not a show dog as she's square on the hind end - hoping we can avoid hip problems until she's an old girl .

She gets at least one 2km walk along with shorter ones and sometimes off leash on the old logging roads nearby. The heat is helping when I have her off leash as I carry water and collapsible dish so when I call her to come she gets a drink! No walks prior to our getting her.

The fetch play has changed to try to get her in the lake - still not going past were she can touch but at least she's getting in the water now. I figure she's had some "water" issues before ... won't drink out of an ice cream pail outside but will out of a dish ... thinking she's had water thrown on her when she's been outside.

She get's tied up for short periods only and that's due to her visiting the neighbor's dog - Rosco didn't seem to mind but his "folks" were worried their little boy might get knocked down which I can appreciate. Trying to get a radio fence with the collar that can be used as a remote trainer (Innotek). Options are limited since we live in the "bush".

*To Jessie James' family,* feel your sadness... our lab was 12 when he got kidney failure. We figure he was one of the earliest dogs lost with the tainted dry dog food from China years ago. Problem was identified shortly after we lost our Sam... The dog who used to swim after his boy if he didn't take him in the boat with him


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Here is my daughters "guardian"...
> 115 pound American Bulldog 18 mos old and ADORES my girls


They're both adorable


----------



## Flatbedford

Thanks to all for the good wishes for Jesse James.


----------



## charly

Flatbedford said:


> Here is Jesse James. Black Lab. Just over 9 1/2. Diagnosed with cancer in February. Given 6 months to a year. Mrs. Flatbedford decided that that was unacceptable and took him for 6 radiation treatments. He also only eats good homemade food and takes all sorts of supplements. He runs, jumps, and plays like puppy now, but his nearly 10 year old hips and back legs seem to hurt him a bit now. The treatments were a small fortune, and vet bills have precluded a few other things recently, but he is part of the family.
> View attachment 106340
> View attachment 106341
> View attachment 106342
> 
> 
> The first twp pictures were taken at Dog Mountain in Saint Johnsbury, VT. http://www.dogmt.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=23&Itemid=4 . The third is in the back seat of the F250 on the way up.


Good for you.. I feel God watches what you do for your animals and you will be rewarded in the end,, keeping your health or what ever.. It's all good karma! We did Chinese medicine through a homeopathic vet through a phone consultation. Our Rotti had lymphoma cancer at 8 years of age..She lived another active 6 months .. Only shut down about 3 days prior to her passing... She would go for runs in the woods everyday, etc... So to me that gave her a good quality of life. We have fed a home made diet for over 25 years.. Our two oldest dogs our now 14 and 16 years of age.. I feel good that we make their food and know pretty much what they are eating...It's just something we wanted to do  loving our animals and reading all the horror stories of what goes into dog food, and then feeding it to your best friend who loves you more then you know...I figure years ago there was no dog food, dogs got left overs and lived fine, plus they weren't eating the same thing over and over again.. Guess we are just big animal lovers and don't mind cooking for the other half of the family


----------



## save$

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Here is my daughters "guardian"...
> 115 pound American Bulldog 18 mos old and ADORES my girls


Reminds me of a big white boxer we had when I was a kid.  He wouldn't let any strangers near my mother while she was pregnant with my brother, then he wouldn't let strangers near my brother.   You could leave him in the car with groceries and he wouldn't touch them.


----------



## charly

I swear it was all the cats idea!  Our Benny! He's a pip!


----------



## Adios Pantalones

charly said:


> I swear it was all the cats idea!  Our Benny! He's a pip!



I just want to squish that damn face


----------



## tekguy

my buddy and the protector of the better half/kids
great big luvable fur ball but get close to mommy or the kids and he pays attention  
(in a good way)

dont mind the face I was avoiding the lick attack


----------



## Flatbedford

Here's Jesse James in his "LabraDay" red, white, and blue.


----------



## tfdchief

charly said:


> I swear it was all the cats idea!  Our Benny! He's a pip!
> 
> View attachment 110299


I love that face!


----------



## save$

Flatbedford said:


> Here's Jesse James in his "LabraDay" red, white, and blue.
> View attachment 110307


Jesse looks almost like a twin to my Molly.  She is alway looking at you with her tongue out.   Very active dog.
Molly isn't  in my avatar.  I'll try to get a pictur of her.


----------



## charly

Benny going for a swim after frog hunting along the shore line of our 1/2 acre pond...


----------



## save$

charly said:


> Benny going for a swim after frog hunting along the shore line of our 1/2 acre pond...
> 
> View attachment 110337


Benny is a very fortunate pet.


----------



## charly

save$ said:


> Benny is a very fortunate pet.


Well we happen to live on a farm so yes, he gets a lot of running free time and for the most part listens...plus we have two other dogs and a cat.. Benny and the cat are hang out buddies,   outside at times and play buddies  in the house at times... pretty funny  sometimes. Cat lets him know when it's enough.


----------



## JDC1

This is Sully, our 10 month old GSD


----------



## firefighterjake

Here's our newest addition . . . a spitting image of a cat I lost a couple years ago.


----------



## Freeheat

Our kitty , was my daughters birthday present but has attached to my wife.


----------



## charly

Freeheat said:


> Our kitty , was my daughters birthday present but has attached to my wife.


Kind of looks like our cat TC  (TopCat) after the cartoon..


----------



## osagebow

firefighterjake said:


> Here's our newest addition . . . a spitting image of a cat I lost a couple years ago.



Cool mohawk!


----------



## gmule

Here are my 2 dogs. 
The German Shepherd is named Stuart and the Mini Pinscher is named Ellie. 
Just be careful of that little one. She regularly patrols the wood stacks and has killed a mouse and a gopher.


----------



## save$

Gmule, I hope you know what animals are in your woods where that little "hunting" dogs goes.  We live about 4 miles from the state capital, but we have about every kind of wild beast in our neighborhood that lives in this state.  I see bald eagles,  hawks, huge owls, coyotes, bear makings, bob cats, fox, vultures, that come very near our home.  We lost a 17 yr old cat last year to one of them.  I had a 7 lb dog that lived to be 16, but I was careful when she was out. Not that would stop something if it wasn't afraid of me being there.  Now I have two large dogs. Their makings and barks "seem" to keep things out of the yard.  If your two dogs stay together when out, I doubt something will mess with them.


----------



## tfdchief

gmule said:


> Here are my 2 dogs.
> The German Shepherd is named Stuart and the Mini Pinscher is named Ellie.
> Just be careful of that little one. She regularly patrols the wood stacks and has killed a mouse and a gopher.


They look like best buddies.


----------



## gmule

save$ said:


> Gmule, I hope you know what animals are in your woods where that little "hunting" dogs goes.  We live about 4 miles from the state capital, but we have about every kind of wild beast in our neighborhood that lives in this state.  I see bald eagles,  hawks, huge owls, coyotes, bear makings, bob cats, fox, vultures, that come very near our home.  We lost a 17 yr old cat last year to one of them.  I had a 7 lb dog that lived to be 16, but I was careful when she was out. Not that would stop something if it wasn't afraid of me being there.  Now I have two large dogs. Their makings and barks "seem" to keep things out of the yard.  If your two dogs stay together when out, I doubt something will mess with them.



We have lots of predators in the area. Bears, Foxes,coyotes, and birds or prey and of course other larger dogs. Sometimes we will have a cougar in the area. ( not the ones at the bar) a real live mountain lion. I never let either one of them out without me being present because there are things that could eat them and me for that matter. In the evenings and early mornings the little one is on a leash so that she can take care of her business. The gsd is by my side at all times even when off leash. I should have named him shadow lol because even in the house if I get up to stoke the fire he gets up to see what I am doing. 

here they are enjoying the Fireview


----------



## WES999

Here is another pic of Bella and Bentley (JRT). Bentley is not mine
he comes over to visit when his mum is busy.
They are getting along pretty well, considering Bella does not like most dogs.


----------



## wesessiah

magnus (my dogo argentino) had to meet the big dog in the sky. a little before a year old he started showing signs of epilipsy, and over the course of about a year and a half he progressed about as much as most dogs do in 5 years. with his type, he had complex partial seizures, which isn't a full blown seizure, but they can hallucinate and have no clue what they're actually doing, and they can be set off by anything, sleep, scents, colors, actions etc. he never focused on us until a little over a month ago. i was putting some ear drops in and saw his pupils dilate, he bit my arm before i could grab his throat, and then he snapped out of it after about 15 seconds. then a couple weeks ago he tried to get me again, but i avoided a bite and grabbed him by the neck and held him down till he snapped out of it. at that point i knew he had to be euthanized from advancing so fast, so we set up the appointment. never made it to the vet. i gave him the tranquilizers the vet gave us (i guess a sleeping pill/valium type combo) and he was about ready to pass out. i went outside to set up his kennel for the trip and came back in and my wife had him out petting him. she started crying and it set him off into one of his complex partial seizure/attack deals and he went after her. he got her arm a little bit, but i grabbed him before he could do much, and he had to go down then. she's still not taking it all that well, but i think with him going after her this time she finally understood the "him or us" scenario and how bad he'd really gotten. a 110 pound dog that destroyed "indestructable" toys, and meant for taking on large game isn't one to gamble on, or pawn off on someone else to gamble on. he was such a good dog when he was normal. loving, and affectionate, was excellent at discerning people we expected to come over, and unexpected guests. he was excellent at tracking (which he was a hunting breed) and was the only dog i had ever successfully trained to guard my food without eating it, and was overall excellent with obedience and a fast learner. he was a little too "in your face" for most dogs, but he never attacked any other dogs. there were a few dogs that could put up with him, but he even wore out an 8 month old pit bull mix with his style/duration of play.





here's a picture of him and clovis from sometime last year. they were just playing in his cage and clovis noticed my wife taking pictures. clovis is also gone, but i don't know if he's dead, in someone's house, or just decided to go off on his own tom cat journey. he's been gone for a few months. he used to try to help me split wood, and never got scared off by the sounds. you can't really tell from the picture, but he had really bold striping that turned to spots at his stomach. same cat i posted on page 1.


----------



## save$

So sorry to hear about poor pet.  What violent way to go out.  Disease is seldom kind.  I hope you and you wife are able to recover from you experience.


----------



## HDRock

My little buddy ,Jocko, 17lbs of  mouser muscle


----------



## wesessiah

save$ said:


> So sorry to hear about poor pet.  What violent way to go out.  Disease is seldom kind.  I hope you and you wife are able to recover from you experience.


 

thanks. i hated it for him, and he seemed to know something was wrong with him. a lot of times before he seized in his sleep he would isolate himself from us and the cats by going behind his cage to sleep. i tried to keep him around as long as possible and never thought it would get so bad before he even got to 3 years old.
btw, for anyone wondering... that's how he preferred his cage to be, lol. he didn't want any kind of bedding/floor. blankets/bedding ended up in a thousand pieces, and flooring would wind up in pieces shoved out of the cage. tried plastic, plywood, and even plexiglass. he destroyed it all and pushed it out of the cage. he was never in his cage for long periods, except towards the end just to sleep, but it was HIS, and he kept it the way he wanted it. he was fine with blankets and bedding in front of the tv and foot of the bed.


----------



## HDRock

wesessiah said:


> thanks. i hated it for him, and he seemed to know something was wrong with him. a lot of times before he seized in his sleep he would isolate himself from us and the cats by going behind his cage to sleep. i tried to keep him around as long as possible and never thought it would get so bad before he even got to 3 years old.
> btw, for anyone wondering... that's how he preferred his cage to be, lol. he didn't want any kind of bedding/floor. blankets/bedding ended up in a thousand pieces, and flooring would wind up in pieces shoved out of the cage. tried plastic, plywood, and even plexiglass. he destroyed it all and pushed it out of the cage. he was never in his cage for long periods, except towards the end just to sleep, but it was HIS, and he kept it the way he wanted it. he was fine with blankets and bedding in front of the tv and foot of the bed.


  I feel ya,  Very hard to deal with for me , my past pet  having seizure's  , been there


----------



## wesessiah

HDRock said:


> I feel ya,  Very hard to deal with for me , my past pet  having seizure's  , been there


i always tended to keep my distance from pets, and i rarely get attached to one. if it were up to my wife, we would have more than a few cats, and as many dogs as we could accommodate. i put a lot of time into checking out suitable breeds for guard dog duties (my wife's requirement) that are known to do well with kids and people in general, a good outdoorsman dog, and his breed not having dog odor was the kicker. then i put a lot of time into picking a puppy, and ended up with him. i genuinely liked him and got attached. same with clovis. one of the cats had a litter and as we were giving the kittens away i just couldn't give him away. i had always let my wife pick the pets before. guess my track record shows i need to let her keep picking them out, lol. she did pick out the new dog we have, which i'll have to post pictures of. my wife has been holding her to the same standard as magnus and gets frustrated when she doesn't do as well with things. we got her when she was 8 months old, and she's still a work in progress, but she's a good dog.


----------



## charly

Sorry to hear all you've gone through.. We had a Rotti that developed epilepsy at the age of 5, he lived another 3 years. He had seizures where he would lose his bladder and dog paddle on his side, then finally wake up and walk around in a daze for 15-20 minutes.. He use to cycle around a full moon having about 12 episodes within a one 2 week period... We loved him and worked with him.. He would shake his head before he started. Lots of times we would jump up out of bed to throw a towel around him before he started to pee and make sure he didn't hurt himself..  So I fell your pain trying to give such could care to a dog you loved... My dog one day was sitting by a friend who was petting his head, all us sitting around an outside fire.. Next thing my dog let out a yelp and down and went... Must have had either a blood clot or heart failure from 3 years of seizures.. I immediately started CPR, I remember him taking one breath. As I looked into his eye's I could see I was losing him ,  giving him another breath of air between compressions.. All I could hear was everyone crying around me as I tried to bring my Rudy back.. it was his time.. He was a well loved dog and loved kids,  even are vet said he was a credit to his Rottweiler breed.  Hope your knew dog brings you much happiness.. Just remember, they love you with all their heart, it's up to you to become the pack leader and understand how they are seeing things. Then you have a bond!


----------



## save$

I wonder how much of these things such as epilepsy are in "purebreds" vs mutts?  I have had many mutts and some purebreds.  Only the purebreds have cost me a lot in vet bills aside from treating accidents.  That being said, I have to say that my purebred labs, are the most friendly and loyal of any of the dogs I have shared my home with.  Many of our mutts were rescue pets.  They purebreds came from  private breeders where I was able to see the mother, and sometimes the father.  I spend a big chunk of money on my pet friends every month.  I would give up a lot of things before giving up on them.


----------



## charly

save$ said:


> I wonder how much of these things such as epilepsy are in "purebreds" vs mutts?  I have had many mutts and some purebreds.  Only the purebreds have cost me a lot in vet bills aside from treating accidents.  That being said, I have to say that my purebred labs, are the most friendly and loyal of any of the dogs I have shared my home with.  Many of our mutts were rescue pets.  They purebreds came from  private breeders where I was able to see the mother, and sometimes the father.  I spend a big chunk of money on my pet friends every month.  I would give up a lot of things before giving up on them.


We make our own food and add vitamin, calcium, fish oil, etc. supplements. Done it for 20 years,, I don't trust the dog food companies to my best friends... Yes I think pure breeds are more subject to issues.. If a dog has epilepsy another dog in the breeders line has had the condition.. The breeding should have ended so as to not have that issue continue in future dogs, but money talks and people pay for it in vet bills...


----------



## tfdchief

wesessiah,  So sorry Man.  That is tough.  Prayers sent.


----------



## wesessiah

charly said:


> Sorry to hear all you've gone through.. We had a Rotti that developed epilepsy at the age of 5, he lived another 3 years. He had seizures where he would lose his bladder and dog paddle on his side, then finally wake up and walk around in a daze for 15-20 minutes.. He use to cycle around a full moon having about 12 episodes within a one 2 week period... We loved him and worked with him.. He would shake his head before he started. Lots of times we would jump up out of bed to throw a towel around him before he started to pee and make sure he didn't hurt himself..  So I fell your pain trying to give such could care to a dog you loved... My dog one day was sitting by a friend who was petting his head, all us sitting around an outside fire.. Next thing my dog let out a yelp and down and went... Must have had either a blood clot or heart failure from 3 years of seizures.. I immediately started CPR, I remember him taking one breath. As I looked into his eye's I could see I was losing him ,  giving him another breath of air between compressions.. All I could hear was everyone crying around me as I tried to bring my Rudy back.. it was his time.. He was a well loved dog and loved kids,  even are vet said he was a credit to his Rottweiler breed.  Hope your knew dog brings you much happiness.. Just remember, they love you with all their heart, it's up to you to become the pack leader and understand how they are seeing things. Then you have a bond!


 thanks. i had never really had much experience with it before, and really only knew about the tonic-clonic/grand mal seizures.


save$ said:


> I wonder how much of these things such as epilepsy are in "purebreds" vs mutts?  I have had many mutts and some purebreds.  Only the purebreds have cost me a lot in vet bills aside from treating accidents.  That being said, I have to say that my purebred labs, are the most friendly and loyal of any of the dogs I have shared my home with.  Many of our mutts were rescue pets.  They purebreds came from  private breeders where I was able to see the mother, and sometimes the father.  I spend a big chunk of money on my pet friends every month.  I would give up a lot of things before giving up on them.


 


charly said:


> We make our own food and add vitamin, calcium, fish oil, etc. supplements. Done it for 20 years,, I don't trust the dog food companies to my best friends... Yes I think pure breeds are more subject to issues.. If a dog has epilepsy another dog in the breeders line has had the condition.. The breeding should have ended so as to not have that issue continue in future dogs, but money talks and people pay for it in vet bills...


 it's definitely more frequent in pure bred dogs. the line breeding that happens ensures the genetics for it are passed on, and if it didn't exist before is more likely to happen from mutation. i didn't know about this with magnus until late in the game. i got his pedigree back 4 generations, and if i had gone back further i could have seen it. my wife is on a facebook group for the breed and when she mentioned it on there, a lady from argentina (where the breed is from of course, and magnus was only a couple generations separated from argentina) contacted my wife and asked if a specific dog was in his pedigree. of course he was and that dog had two generations of direct line breeding behind him. she told us she had noticed a pattern with this, and that every other generation with this dog in the line appeared to have about a 50% chance of being epileptic. one of the reasons i chose my breeder was because he focused on hunting, and so did the people his dogs came from, rather than a show ring focus. a lot of the show breeders have watered down breeds from their purpose and caused a lot of problems with the breeds these days. the physical appearance in american and european dobermans is astounding, on top of the american versions having a much higher risk for von willebrand's disease. "roach back" is becoming common in german shepherds and causing joint problems etc.
speaking of food, i feed hollistic supplemented with raw.


tfdchief said:


> wesessiah,  So sorry Man.  That is tough.  Prayers sent.


 thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

The dingo has reached adolescence.   She's teaching bad habits to the middle aged, steady-as-she-goes sheepdog.  Egg stealing, hole digging and such.   She does make us laugh all the time though.  Nothing like a pup to provide levity in a household.


----------



## wesessiah

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> The dingo has reached adolescence.   She's teaching bad habits to the middle aged, steady-as-she-goes sheepdog.  Egg stealing, hole digging and such.   She does make us laugh all the time though.  Nothing like a pup to provide levity in a household.
> View attachment 111058


is it a real dingo? or just has that look? there's a stray (someone had it before, we believe) carolina dog around my area. they look just like a dingo, but this particular one has been deemed a nuisance. it's gotten to the point of attacking small creatures for fun.stopped coming close to my land after magnus got after it one day. not relating this dog to yours on behavior or anything, just the look made me think of that dog. anyway, they look like they really enjoy each others company.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

save$ said:


> I wonder how much of these things such as epilepsy are in "purebreds" vs mutts?  I have had many mutts and some purebreds.  Only the purebreds have cost me a lot in vet bills aside from treating accidents.  That being said, I have to say that my purebred labs, are the most friendly and loyal of any of the dogs I have shared my home with.  Many of our mutts were rescue pets.  They purebreds came from  private breeders where I was able to see the mother, and sometimes the father.  I spend a big chunk of money on my pet friends every month.  I would give up a lot of things before giving up on them.



There's a recognized effect where cross breeds pick up stronger traits, and/or don't have the gene from both sides for a breed specific weakness. Seems that the mutts are normally healthier all around.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

wesessiah said:


> is it a real dingo? .


 
The *Australian Cattle Dog* (*ACD* or *Cattle Dog*), is a breed of herding dog originally developed in Australia for driving cattle over long distances across rough terrain. In the 19th century, New South Wales cattle farmer Thomas Hall crossed the dogs used by drovers in his parents' home county, Northumberland, with dingoes he had tamed.


----------



## Stegman

This is Moxie as a puppy at her first vet visit. She's now about 18 months old. Her ears are the same size, but the rest of her has grown. We think she's a border collie/flatcoated retriever mix, but honestly have no idea.

She's high energy and mischievous, so we're pretty confident about the border collie part. She's the right size, too - about 35 pounds. I'm lucky enough to work from home, and she's by my side all day. A great pal.


----------



## Lumber-Jack

Feeding time for one of our pets.


----------



## Flatbedford

Lumber-Jack said:


> Feeding time for one of our pets.



So did he/she get it all in? Where's part II?


----------



## Lumber-Jack

Flatbedford said:


> So did he/she get it all in? Where's part II?


LOL  Unfortunately not this time. I was really hoping he could do it,,, but  he eventually jumped under water and spat it out. I'll tell you one thing though, I bet that caterpillar got a good look at what the frog had for supper the night before. 

You might say that video was part II, it was his aggressiveness in "part I" _(the video below)_ that allowed me to believe he might be able to swallow that whole caterpillar.


----------



## Shadow&Flame

Lumber-Jack said:


> LOL  Unfortunately not this time. I was really hoping he could do it,,, but  he eventually jumped under water and spat it out. I'll tell you one thing though, I bet that caterpillar got a good look at what the frog had for supper the night before.
> 
> You might say that video was part II, it was his aggressiveness in "part I" _(the video below)_ that allowed me to believe he might be able to swallow that whole caterpillar.




Hungry little guy....gonna have to watch him around kids...  Very cool water feature.


----------



## wesessiah

in memoriam...

here's a better picture of clovis, who snuck under magnus's leg to sleep together.






here's magnus dwarfing our 8 month old (at the time) apbt katerina, who is a really sweet dog, but i've had to get her used to seeing guns and power tools. she didn't like them even before making any noise. i've been keeping her outside with me while i split wood and do other work to get her used to them.






and here's a picture of magnus doing his signature horse posting trot while looking for a place to poop.


----------



## mfglickman

Cooper (working as a therapy dog here)





Zuzu (hoping for a bit o' that sandwich)





And the newest addition, Hooper the wonder pony!


----------



## DuckDog

Jolene, out 4.5 year old Choco Lab with our son.  She's such an awesome dog when it comes to her not always so gentle boy.

Best Buds!








Loves the water.


----------



## weldit88

well currently I now have 5 dogs, I had to put the lab down this summer below are some of the most recent favorites
1.Beans-the wifes bulldog laying in front of the woodstove.



2.Beans and my oldest beagle scarlet(she rules the roost with the lab gone and only allows the bulldog around when she wants)



3.Scarlet gave in this time



4.Scarlet and Sissy after opening day of rabbit season last year Sissy's first hunt we all sleeping in the warmth of the stove, ok altleast I was.



5. Daisy(coondog) and Teddy the lab last winter. Daisy was on the injured reserve and enjoying time inside.



6. The three beagles after running all night this summer.




Not everyone lives inside the bulldog is now the only full time resident with the lab gone but everyone gets to come in and is trained. Scarlet the beagle spends most time inside. Old dogs always spend the retirement years inside.


----------



## NortheastAl

Sorry for all of you who have lost your dear companions. 

Here's a pic of Boomer. A rescue. He's a Pointer mix.


----------



## Dix

mfglickman said:


> View attachment 111779
> 
> Cooper (working as a therapy dog here)
> 
> View attachment 111780
> 
> Zuzu (hoping for a bit o' that sandwich)
> 
> View attachment 111782
> 
> And the newest addition, Hooper the wonder pony!



Wonder Ponies/Horses are awesome  The Dixette had Dutch Treat for a solid teacher


----------



## save$

NortheastAl said:


> View attachment 112117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all of you who have lost your dear companions.
> 
> Here's a pic of Boomer. A rescue. He's a Pointer mix.


Boomer looks like a real buddy.   Happy life to him.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Two of ours doing a Pet Shaming shot


----------



## charly

Here's quite the owner - dog bond... That's has to be one happy dog!


----------



## Soundchasm

This was my boy.  Gone 12/11.  This guy fills a book from start to finish.  Three Stooges, lover, and ready for anything in the woods.  Beat cancer for four years.  Unbelievable.  And he was a smiler.  Just showed up on the porch one night in 06.  People meant EVERYTHING to this dog.  Words can't express how much we learned from each other (I'd never seen a pit before).  He put each and every moment before his problems, and his problems would have devastated a mere mortal.  He will remain my hero.


----------



## charly

Soundchasm said:


> This was my boy.  Gone 12/11.  This guy fills a book from start to finish.  Three Stooges, lover, and ready for anything in the woods.  Beat cancer for four years.  Unbelievable.  And he was a smiler.  Just showed up on the porch one night in 06.  People meant EVERYTHING to this dog.  Words can't express how much we learned from each other (I'd never seen a pit before).  He put each and every moment before his problems, and his problems would have devastated a mere mortal.  He will remain my hero.
> 
> 
> View attachment 113471
> 
> View attachment 113475
> 
> View attachment 113474
> 
> 
> View attachment 113473


What a beautiful dog.. and what a loss...so sorry! I feel your pain.... You should feel honored that the dog knew to come to your house out of any,,, showed he knew your were good people and that he could love you and you would certainly love him back...  Dogs my friend a very good judges of people... Ever see those one or two people your dog doesn't like!  That my friend tells me everything about a person, something that no one can hide...Thanks for posting about such a great dog and what you did for him!


----------



## Soundchasm

charly said:


> What a beautiful dog.. and what a loss...so sorry! I feel your pain.... You should feel honored that the dog knew to come to your house out of any,,, showed he knew your were good people and that he could love you and you would certainly love him back...  Dogs my friend a very good judges of people... Ever see those one or two people your dog doesn't like!  That my friend tells me everything about a person, something that no one can hide...Thanks for posting about such a great dog and what you did for him!



That first pic is when he showed up, and the last pic was a week or two before he was gone.  He was a year or so old when he showed up, and had a big mast cell tumor in his groin.  We had him spayed and the tumor removed.  In less than a year, it had become stage IV grade IV, and metastasized to his lymph nodes.  Local vets and OSU gave him 4-6 weeks in 07.  With regular chemo treatments, he stayed with us until 12/11.

Once you explained to him that he needed to do a scary thing on behalf of the team, that's all he needed.  They'd aspirate a tumor with those giant needles and he'd lick their hands.  On his down days, he wouldn't budge for chicken or ham, but if a visitor came over, he was as right as rain until they left.  But we had many, many, many, many GREAT days.

I counted back through about 15 family dogs, and I can't come up with a distant second place for a relationship.  I always was a dog lover, but I was IN-LOVE with this one.  When I put the word out he was at the end of his time, 20 people made time to come visit.  Personally, I plan on needing to hire my pallbearers.

This dog created so much laughter, and within seconds of an introduction.  Last story - we got him a rescue sister and she worshiped him.  When he died (at home), she did not get off the couch for four weeks!  Just a distant stare out the window.  Wife and I were no better.  I was devastated for a long time.  It was a long journey back to a regular day.  Man, I hope the mods don't ban me for getting too personal.  I just can't shut up when it comes to this dog.  Thank you.


----------



## Flatbedford

I think I mentioned on this thread and elsewhere on the forum that our Jesse James was diagnosed with cancer in February, 2013. He had a baseball size tumor in his neck. Further investigation showed that not only was it inoperable due to its proximity to blood vessels, but that he had small tumors in his lungs as well. Two veterinarians gave hime 6 months to a year. After a month of biweekly radiation treatments the tumor began to shrink. It is no so small that we and the veterinarian's can't even find it anymore. He is on a daily low dose of chemotherapy and is happy and healthy so far. We will be celebrating his 10th birthday in November.


This is him after his last visit to the vet when they couldn't even find the lump. Happy guy. He's the third dog I've had in my life and the most loving sweet one I have ever known.


----------



## charly

Soundchasm said:


> That first pic is when he showed up, and the last pic was a week or two before he was gone.  He was a year or so old when he showed up, and had a big mast cell tumor in his groin.  We had him spayed and the tumor removed.  In less than a year, it had become stage IV grade IV, and metastasized to his lymph nodes.  Local vets and OSU gave him 4-6 weeks in 07.  With regular chemo treatments, he stayed with us until 12/11.
> 
> Once you explained to him that he needed to do a scary thing on behalf of the team, that's all he needed.  They'd aspirate a tumor with those giant needles and he'd lick their hands.  On his down days, he wouldn't budge for chicken or ham, but if a visitor came over, he was as right as rain until they left.  But we had many, many, many, many GREAT days.
> 
> I counted back through about 15 family dogs, and I can't come up with a distant second place for a relationship.  I always was a dog lover, but I was IN-LOVE with this one.  When I put the word out he was at the end of his time, 20 people made time to come visit.  Personally, I plan on needing to hire my pallbearers.
> 
> This dog created so much laughter, and within seconds of an introduction.  Last story - we got him a rescue sister and she worshiped him.  When he died (at home), she did not get off the couch for four weeks!  Just a distant stare out the window.  Wife and I were no better.  I was devastated for a long time.  It was a long journey back to a regular day.  Man, I hope the mods don't ban me for getting too personal.  I just can't shut up when it comes to this dog.  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 113509


----------



## charly

Soundchasm said:


> That first pic is when he showed up, and the last pic was a week or two before he was gone.  He was a year or so old when he showed up, and had a big mast cell tumor in his groin.  We had him spayed and the tumor removed.  In less than a year, it had become stage IV grade IV, and metastasized to his lymph nodes.  Local vets and OSU gave him 4-6 weeks in 07.  With regular chemo treatments, he stayed with us until 12/11.
> 
> Once you explained to him that he needed to do a scary thing on behalf of the team, that's all he needed.  They'd aspirate a tumor with those giant needles and he'd lick their hands.  On his down days, he wouldn't budge for chicken or ham, but if a visitor came over, he was as right as rain until they left.  But we had many, many, many, many GREAT days.
> 
> I counted back through about 15 family dogs, and I can't come up with a distant second place for a relationship.  I always was a dog lover, but I was IN-LOVE with this one.  When I put the word out he was at the end of his time, 20 people made time to come visit.  Personally, I plan on needing to hire my pallbearers.
> 
> This dog created so much laughter, and within seconds of an introduction.  Last story - we got him a rescue sister and she worshiped him.  When he died (at home), she did not get off the couch for four weeks!  Just a distant stare out the window.  Wife and I were no better.  I was devastated for a long time.  It was a long journey back to a regular day.  Man, I hope the mods don't ban me for getting too personal.  I just can't shut up when it comes to this dog.  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 113509


Ban you for getting personal,, hell this just shows your a damn good caring person on this earth, and you did a great thing for one of Gods creatures! Loved him!   I had a mutt pass years ago that my male Rotti grew up with as a pup... My Rott sat at our front screen door and just stared out for weeks, I guess hoping his best friend would come back... Watching that, I know exactly how you feel...  makes me emotional just talking about it now... Same thing, took a long time to get over that... and the dog that dies was only 2 years old, found her dead at the foot of our bed one morning, wife sat up to pet her, she was cold and not breathing.. Stomach had twisted during the night, maybe when she jumped up on our bed. Love them while they are here... We have a holistic vet we go to here.. Rabies vaccinations are another over done thing for dogs... winds up destroying their immune system... Get a blood titer done instead of another shot... If antibodies show good they need not shot.. Just look up rabie shots and dogs health. You'll be shocked! My vet old vet was going to give a rabies shot to my 14 year old Jack Russell who has diabetes, I said no way that can be good for the dog... Well she refused to give us another script for more insulin needles for my dog if we refused the shot!  Well I found a Holistic vet who gave my dog a Rabies Waiver so my dog didn't need the shot because of health reasons and I now get my needles from her... Any vet can write a waiver but they'd rather make the money from shots! Then they get your long term business for skin disorders, etc.. Read and you will learn my friend! I took the bull by the horns, did research and now still have a healthy dog... Never vaccinate a sick dog!   They do it all the time!  Sorry for the long response, guess I love my dogs and cat too!


----------



## charly

Flatbedford said:


> I think I mentioned on this thread and elsewhere on the forum that our Jesse James was diagnosed with cancer in February, 2013. He had a baseball size tumor in his neck. Further investigation showed that not only was it inoperable due to its proximity to blood vessels, but that he had small tumors in his lungs as well. Two veterinarians gave hime 6 months to a year. After a month of biweekly radiation treatments the tumor began to shrink. It is no so small that we and the veterinarian's can't even find it anymore. He is on a daily low dose of chemotherapy and is happy and healthy so far. We will be celebrating his 10th birthday in November.
> View attachment 113512
> 
> This is him after his last visit to the vet when they couldn't even find the lump. Happy guy. He's the third dog I've had in my life and the most loving sweet one I have ever known.


Glad to see your guy is doing well and still with you!  They are certainly the main stay of your life...and they always love you with all their heart no matter what! Something to never forget!


----------



## Soundchasm

Flatbedford said:


> I think I mentioned on this thread and elsewhere on the forum that our Jesse James was diagnosed with cancer in February, 2013. He had a baseball size tumor in his neck. Further investigation showed that not only was it inoperable due to its proximity to blood vessels, but that he had small tumors in his lungs as well. Two veterinarians gave hime 6 months to a year. After a month of biweekly radiation treatments the tumor began to shrink. It is no so small that we and the veterinarian's can't even find it anymore. He is on a daily low dose of chemotherapy and is happy and healthy so far. We will be celebrating his 10th birthday in November.
> View attachment 113512
> 
> This is him after his last visit to the vet when they couldn't even find the lump. Happy guy. He's the third dog I've had in my life and the most loving sweet one I have ever known.



Cesar stumped vet after vet as the comeback kid.  There's no feeling on earth like the one on the drive home when you've gotten a reprieve like that.  When they feel good, you feel even better.


----------



## Soundchasm

charly said:


> Ban you for getting personal,, hell this just shows your a damn good caring person on this earth, and you did a great thing for one of Gods creatures! Loved him!   I had a mutt pass years ago that my male Rotti grew up with as a pup... My Rott sat at our front screen door and just stared out for weeks, I guess hoping his best friend would come back... Watching that, I know exactly how you feel...  makes me emotional just talking about it now... Same thing, took a long time to get over that... and the dog that dies was only 2 years old, found her dead at the foot of our bed one morning, wife sat up to pet her, she was cold and not breathing.. Stomach had twisted during the night, maybe when she jumped up on our bed. Love them while they are here... We have a holistic vet we go to here.. Rabies vaccinations are another over done thing for dogs... winds up destroying their immune system... Get a blood titer done instead of another shot... If antibodies show good they need not shot.. Just look up rabie shots and dogs health. You'll be shocked! My vet old vet was going to give a rabies shot to my 14 year old Jack Russell who has diabetes, I said no way that can be good for the dog... Well she refused to give us another script for more insulin needles for my dog if we refused the shot!  Well I found a Holistic vet who gave my dog a Rabies Waiver so my dog didn't need the shot because of health reasons and I now get my needles from her... Any vet can write a waiver but they'd rather make the money from shots! Then they get your long term business for skin disorders, etc.. Read and you will learn my friend! I took the bull by the horns, did research and now still have a healthy dog... Never vaccinate a sick dog!   They do it all the time!  Sorry for the long response, guess I love my dogs and cat too!



Vaccinating a sick dog seems risky at face value.  And I am sorry for your loss as well.  Who ever knew we could be such suckers for a pretty face and a wonderful personality??  And good on ya' for having the stones to perform a daily medical routine on your pal.

Daisy knew what was happening.  For several days before, she couldn't look Cesar in the face.  When she stared out the window, she was completely resigned, and she never rushed a door or anything looking for him to return.  She stayed on that couch for four weeks not wanting a walk or to play.  My view of an animal's capacity is permanently changed.  She never wanted her promotion to senior dog.  We all worked very hard to start over, because in life, there's no other choice.


----------



## charly

Soundchasm said:


> Vaccinating a sick dog seems risky at face value.  And I am sorry for your loss as well.  Who ever knew we could be such suckers for a pretty face and a wonderful personality??  And good on ya' for having the stones to perform a daily medical routine on your pal.
> 
> Daisy knew what was happening.  For several days before, she couldn't look Cesar in the face.  When she stared out the window, she was completely resigned, and she never rushed a door or anything looking for him to return.  She stayed on that couch for four weeks not wanting a walk or to play.  My view of an animal's capacity is permanently changed.  She never wanted her promotion to senior dog.  We all worked very hard to start over, because in life, there's no other choice.


If your patient and watch,,,, dogs teach us so much about life... I like to watch Cesar Millan work with dogs that are out of control.. What a gift that man has understanding how dogs see everything...   Yes Lily gets fed twice a day, and a shot twice a day. Been doing it for 4 years.. Vet was pathetic having us check her urine with a test strip when she pee'd for sugar.. Just a color bar to go by, bring her in once a month so they could check her blood sugar.. What a joke, your dog would be dead in a year from low blood sugar or spikes going very high.. High wipes out their organs, like shards of glass in the blood.. We again took the bull by the horns and bought a glucose meter and test strips for a human.. We would peel her lip up and use the quick stick which is painless and sample a drop of blood.. We educated ourselves with what she needed to eat. We've made our dogs food for over 15 years... So Lily went from the vets suggested 5 units of insulin twice a day to what we found out she really needed,,,,, 11 units twice a day... I said to another vet we used , you should show people how to use a glucose meter if they have a dog brought in that has diabetes... They hadn't a clue! Again do for your animals yourself, read, youtube ,whatever. Info is out there. Vets. all about money.... Just beware...We found a holistic vet who is great... Your not a rushed number, nice blanket for them to lay on, dog beds in the room, very much a home atmosphere.. Lily was given acupuncture and I can say now, she's gotten a new step in her stride, even though she's about totally blind, she's back to actually running around when we go for walks on the farm... The Holistic Vet even sent me a nice Welcome Card from them and everyone signed the card that works at the vet... Dr Scerba is the name of the vet... Very cool people..


----------



## johnpma

Our pup "Luna" did her first real water retrieve on Sat. Been training her since May. She is one hellva birdy dog....my son and I are really enjoying our new hunting partner


----------



## Lake Girl

Your Luna is a beauty...  Didn't realize when we had our lab that "soft mouth" is an innate trait.  A friend pup-sat our dogs while away on a trip.  She had chicks in the yard.  She watched our Sam pick up a chick and walk around the yard with it - figuring she would be down one bird.  Not so - he put it down and it walked off unharmed  He would never have made a good bird dog though as he wasn't fond of gun shots


----------



## johnpma

Lake Girl said:


> Your Luna is a beauty... Didn't realize when we had our lab that "soft mouth" is an innate trait. A friend pup-sat our dogs while away on a trip. She had chicks in the yard. She watched our Sam pick up a chick and walk around the yard with it - figuring she would be down one bird. Not so - he put it down and it walked off unharmed He would never have made a good bird dog though as he wasn't fond of gun shots


 LOL that's funny. We live in the country. My neighbors ducks are in the yard all the time. I can let Luna out to play and she won't chase the ducks. She is very disciplined. I even tested her one day with the training dummy. I threw it out 30 yards into the flock of feeding ducks in our yard. She ran into the flock grabbed the dummy and returned it to hand  She has been a great addition to our family and a great hunting partner.

The gunfire thing can be tricky. We started at 8 weeks with a child's cap gun. The big trick is to reward with praise, a treat, or fun activity to reassure safety and security to the pup while firing the gun. From there we worked up in gun size. Now we can fire a 12 ga next to her and she will mark the down bird and retrieve on release.........she is a blast. I had beagles in the past....they were VERY stubborn 

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Lake Girl

Our Sam was our oldest boy's best pal - followed him everywhere.  If my son made the mistake of going out in the boat without the dog ... the dog was swimming after him.  More than a few times he had to pull him in the boat

My current rescue, Schatzi, is a GSD mix.  We've had her about 2 years now.  She was terrified of thunderstorms, fireworks, gun shots that first year.  Not so bad now as long as she's with her people but her ears tell the tale that they still stress her a bit.


----------



## johnpma

Gorgeous!! Such a beautiful coat!! Beautiful paws......she's a keeper


----------



## Lake Girl

We were in a panic about a week ago.  She developed a cough and wheeze so got her into the vets to see if she had blastomycosis ... it's around our area and caused by fungal spores in the ground/decaying wood.  The spore growth overwhelms the lungs.  Started treating her for both fungal and bacterial infection ... $225 for antibiotics, $150 for urine test which is the most definitive test.  Turns out no blasto but when you have a scratch-n-sniff dog (she's always following her nose), it's better to be safe than sorry.  Catching it quick is the key to survival!


----------



## johnpma

Pets are far from an investment when it comes to vet bills. Luna had a UTI raging back in June. We took her to the vet .......tests, meds blah blah blah $$$$$$ hundreds stacking up.......July still has a raging UTI now we are into special foods more tests meds blah blah blah more $$$$$$$

Then I finally told my wife "I'll make her better" Went and got organic unsweetened cranberry juice. I would train her to the point of being thirsty. Then I would mix a shot glass of the juice in her water BINGO!! That in combination with unsweetened dried cranberries as a treat. I was able to increase her PH and kill the infection. The meds would not touch it and because of her age they would only give her the mild doses of the antibiotics.

Grrrrrrrrrr......I love her to death


----------



## gzecc

We unfortunately had to put our big dog down last week. Its very hard. After 11 yrs they really do become family.


----------



## Lake Girl

gzecc said:


> they really do become family.


Doesn't take long for a 4 legged friend to find their place in the family... my girl follows me around everywhere and gets the saddest look when she doesn't get to go with me.  Garfield, the cat that decided he wanted to live here not at his owners, follows me and often heels better than the dog  For Garf, the owners had already gotten another cat and didn't care if we kept him.  They likely didn't take Garfield to the vets when he came back injured from an animal attack.  He used to live 1/2 mile down the road but would keep coming back here.  Two years ago, July long weekend, he circled the house for two days crying ... finally fed him.  Turns out the former owners were out of town and failed to leave him food.  He's ours now, picks fights with his "siblings", but they have found their "Switzerland" ... nap time on our bed


----------



## WES999

Here are some pics from this summer of Minna, our GSD/ Husky mix.
We got her about a year ago, wonderful dog.


----------



## Wisneaky

Nymera our purebred Husky.


----------



## kennyp2339

This is my pal yeehaw; I didn't like cats until I got her as a stray kitten, probably only 3 weeks old (had to bottle feed her) now she's 3 yrs old and doesnt leave my side if I'm out and about doing a project or just relaxing


----------



## begreen

gzecc said:


> We unfortunately had to put our big dog down last week. Its very hard. After 11 yrs they really do become family.


Sorry to hear that news. You are so right. They become family.


----------



## firefighterjake

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 162951
> 
> This is my pal yeehaw; I didn't like cats until I got her as a stray kitten, probably only 3 weeks old (had to bottle feed her) now she's 3 yrs old and doesnt leave my side if I'm out and about doing a project or just relaxing



Did you bottle feed her light beer or regular beer?


----------



## kennyp2339

She grew big to fast so it was regular beer, one of the best times was when she was a kitten at the firehouse running on top of the pool table then going into each of the pockets and standing up like a whack a mole, then passing out in a pocket


----------



## Huntindog1

Got me a German Shorthair Pointer for some bird hunting.

She is a pup so I got some work to do.


----------



## Michael6268

This is Charlie the boxer going for a ride!


----------



## Shari

[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RIP, Gizmo.  She made it to 16-1/2 yrs.  We had to put her down in March of this year - hardest thing I ever had to do. 

She was consistently a trim 7-1/2 lbs. of boundless energy.  She wasn't a dog we personally chose but she wormed her way in and stayed.


----------



## osagebow

She's on here already, but here's another of my old girl Sookie and a friend we met walking. She's almost 10,  hope we have many years left with her.


----------



## Isaac Carlson

Porkchop is our russian boar and Nova is our puppy dog.


----------



## sportbikerider78

I miss this dog more than I could ever explain.  He was my first dog and we got him as a puppy 3 years before we started having kids.  We lost our first son at birth and we had a very rough time with it.  When my wife was on materinity leave and I was at work, this dog is what she loved on and loved her back till I got home.  They were so close,,,I really can't explain.  When you go through life and death together, it changes things.

We lost him way to early at 6 1/2 years old.  It has been about a month now and not a day goes by when my son doesn't say "I miss Diezel".  They were constantly playing together and chasing each other around the house and yard.
A new puppy will heal wounds.  But I'm just not ready for it.


----------



## Trktrd

Found this little girl as a puppy  in a ditch almost starved to death. Vet said she wouldn't last the night. Now she' 4 years old and in perfect health. Also have 3 others that were abandoned. It's shameful that people can just discard a loving animal like that.


----------



## SeanG

goldfishcastle said:


> View attachment 105242
> 
> 
> My muttly.  He thinks the wood pile is his personal stick collection.  Although he really prefers the cottonwood we had a few years ago.



Are you sure you have a mutt? I have an English Shepherd and your dog's face is a dead ringer for an ES.


----------



## BobUrban

Molly and Aussie my old man rescue coyote dog and my Bavarian Mountain Hound tracker.


----------



## BigFir

Tucker, 6 years old now and learning lots of patience from our 2 year old daughter. It is amazing how she has changed the dogs personality more in 2 years that I did in the previous 4!

Disclaimer: No dogs were hurt during this choke hold!








He loves wood season! Millions of sticks when the big trees hit the ground!




What lab doesn't like water.... Even if most of it is frozen and the rest is 34 degrees......
Best part is he is my fishin partner no matter what the weather is and he likes to drink beer in the shop with me!


----------



## kennyp2339

BigFir said:


> Tucker, 6 years old now and learning lots of patience from our 2 year old daughter. It is amazing how she has changed the dogs personality more in 2 years that I did in the previous 4!
> 
> Disclaimer: No dogs were hurt during this choke hold!
> View attachment 167397
> 
> View attachment 167399
> 
> He loves wood season! Millions of sticks when the big trees hit the ground!
> View attachment 167401
> 
> What lab doesn't like water.... Even if most of it is frozen and the rest is 34 degrees......
> Best part is he is my fishin partner no matter what the weather is and he likes to drink beer in the shop with me!


 Certainly part of the family forever


----------



## WES999

Ready  for the cold weather, can't go out without your hat and scarf.


----------

